# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Hemisectie - aantal vragen

## Qitou

Ik heb al 13 jaar problemen met een hele lichte, chronische ontsteking onder een kies. Rond 2000 is daar een zenuwbehandeling geweest en een kroon opgezet, en toen dat niet hielp heb ik een apex-resectie gehad. Dat is dus ook geen succes geweest.

Door niet te veel aan die kant (op harde dingen) te kauwen, en en hete vloeistoffen te vermijden (boven de 40 graden onmiddellijk pijn) heb ik het al die tijd kunnen uitzingen. Ik ben extreem bang voor tandarts-ingrepen, dus ik vond het wel best zo. Maar sinds oktober 2013 is er een bobbeltje op het tandvlees verschenen, en foto's wijzen uit dat de ontsteking sinds 3 jaar geleden iets verergerd is. 

Mijn tandarts heeft me eind december een verwijsbrief voor een hemisectie gestuurd. De kies heeft 2 wortels, 1 van die wortels lijkt nog gezond te zijn, en de andere wordt via het tandvlees tot vlak onder de kies afgezaagd.

Mijn vragen:
- Krijg je in zo'n geval eerst een consult met de kaakchirurg (waarbij hij ook onderzoek kan doen) en dan een vervolgafspraak voor de daadwerkelijke ingreep, of neemt hij het advies van de tandarts klakkeloos over;
- Kan je na zo'n ingreep alleen op fiets naar huis, of beter een taxi of stadsbus?;
- Mag je na een hemisectie op die kant slapen, en zo nee, hoe vermijd je dat dan?;
- Mag je onmiddellijk weer tandenpoetsen (natuurlijk niet het geopereerde gebied), of moet je het tandenpoetsen een aantal dagen helemaal overslaan?

Als iemand een link heeft waar vooral de periode na de ingreep goed beschreven staat is het natuurlijk helemaal mooi.

Alvast bedankt.

Henk

----------


## Qitou

Ik beantwoord mijn eigen vragen maar even, hoewel ik inmiddels ook het een en ander al weer vergeten ben.
- de kaakchirurg begreep op grond van de brief niet precies wat de tandarts bedoelde, maar gelukkig wist ik dat. Hij heeft in wezen dus gedaan wat ik hem vertelde. Er was geen consult voorafgaand aan de operatie;
- je kan makkelijk op fiets of hoe dan ook naar huis. Op dat moment werkt de verdoving toch nog, dus je hebt nergens last van. En de ingreep is niet belastender dan een apex-resectie;
- ik geloof bij voorkeur niet, maar het is ook geen ramp;
- je moet sowieso een flink aantal dagen spoelen met een zuiverende vloeistof, en in die periode kan je beter met je tandenborstel van het meest kwetsbare gebied afblijven. Ik was misschien iets *te* voorzichtig. De hechtingen moeten er na een week uitgaan, maar bij mij gebeurde dat pas na 2 weken, waarschijnlijk omdat ik niet stevig genoeg met de tandenborstel er overheen ging.

Resultaat van de hemisectie: grandioze mislukking (UMCG Groningen, waar ook mijn apex-resectie is mislukt). Op een rontgenfoto 3 maanden later bleek dat er nog een stuk van de wortelpunt (kennelijk afgebroken tijdens de operatie) in mijn kaak rondzweeft. Verder vond die chirurg dat de chirurg van de operatie de wortel niet kort genoeg heeft afgezaagd. Bovendien vond de chirurg het nodig om even stevig te voelen of de kies nog wel goed vast zat, met als gevolg dat ik een maand lang vrij hevige pijn heb gehad. Daarvoor had ik 5 weken geen pijn meer. Op dit moment heb ik ook geen pijn, als ik maar niet aan die kant kauw. De kans dat het nog weer goed komt met die kies lijkt me zeer klein. De 2e chirurg wilde een nieuwe operatie doen, maar dat maakt de zaken natuurlijk alleen nog maar erger. Dan krijgt de ene wortel weer een klap. 

Conclusie: op een geschikt moment laat ik de kies waarschijnlijk trekken.

Henk

----------

